# Equilibrium not mixing ??



## oscar_169 (Apr 5, 2008)

After I mix it into my RO water there is orange colored stuff in the bottom of my barrel, doesn't seem to ever mix into the water, anyone else had this problem ??


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

put a powerhead in there and let it mix for awhile !


----------



## oscar_169 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> put a powerhead in there and let it mix for awhile !


Its has been in the barrel for over 4 days now, How long does it take to dissolve into the water, I have the water from both barrels going through a pump then back into the barrels, I will drop in the power head hopefully that help.


----------

